# Connecting 2 motors in series.



## RobSmith (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi All,
I have two Leroy Somer geared motors from an elecric wheelchair.
I am thinking of making it into a powered cart so my wife can move fairly heavy things about.
The two motors are PM motors, are 24v 300W and have a controller that speeds or slows each motor so the wheelchair steers.
I am wondering if it is possible to connect the two motors in series on 48v and just steer the chassis with a long handle. I presume during steering one motor gets slowed which will cause it to draw more current but as that current is also pasing through the other motor then maybe that increases its effort too and evens things out.
Is there a suitable 48v controller for this setup?

Rob


----------

